# A new pic



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Just thought I would toss this out as well for people's opinions-Thanks...


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

thats a nice lionfish AK. Is that a volitans lionfish? i think the picture would be nice if more of the fish was in focus.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

welsher7 said:


> thats a nice lionfish AK. Is that a volitans lionfish? i think the picture would be nice if more of the fish was in focus.


that's easier said than done when your using a 100mm macro lens...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

welsher7 said:


> thats a nice lionfish AK. Is that a volitans lionfish? i think the picture would be nice if more of the fish was in focus.


that's easier said than done when your using a 100mm macro lens...
[/quote]

Very true-But it is something I do need to work on in the futre though-But I got my eyes on a new lense n e how that should out perform this one...


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Its an awesome pic man, I seriously wish i could take pics like that.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

wicked fish man,, if i get into saltwater um gettin one solo lion for shure,,, since i was a kid thay caught my eye,,tell me a tiny bite about the fish.... how big thay come ,,, what thay cost what thay eat,,, ect.... please,, please...! is the lion and the scorpean fish the same?

thay remind me of the salt water verson of the oscar fish lol ..


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Lionfish are a subset of scorpionfish...so all lionfish are scorpionfish but not all scorpionfish are lionfish.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i dont under stand?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

You asked if they were the same...and I was trying to illustrate that they aren't. It's like a square and a rectangle. Sure, a square is a specialized type of rectangle, but if you want to know about rectangles, you can't just study squares. The same go for scorpionfishes. You can't just study lionfishes to know the entire family.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

are thay a costly fish i wonder?


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

nice loin fish!


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Man, AK you take the some of the cleanest pics ive ever seen... Awesome job..
Great looking fish by the way....

R.T.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

cueball said:


> are thay a costly fish i wonder?


Not too bad as far as marine fishes go...you're looking at about $10-15 for some of the common dwarf species and up to $50 for somewhat larger specimens of the larger species...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

You just keep suprising me Ak

I never knew you kept saltwater

awsome pic


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

GN121406 said:


> You just keep suprising me Ak
> 
> I never knew you kept saltwater
> 
> awsome pic


Thanks Sir-Although I do keep one saltwater tank now and will be 2 before much longer-This is not my fish unfortunately.It would cost me damn near a small fortune to purchase this fish....


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

how much? i thought thay were a cheep salt water fish


----------



## Bsixxx (Aug 31, 2006)

wow









thats a great photo


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

cueball said:


> wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Sir-I got a few more I will post later on.....


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

are thay a hard fish to keep alive?do thay have to eat live feeders?i realy want one of these fish

ive always seen um in movies,,i think um gonna screw the clown fish idea,,,


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

cueball said:


> are thay a hard fish to keep alive?do thay have to eat live feeders?i realy want one of these fish
> 
> ive always seen um in movies,,i think um gonna screw the clown fish idea,,,


From what I understand Cue-

they are a delicate fish,and are picky on water params.Other than that-I myself am in the middle of doing alittle research on them-If or once I find a good link-I will post it up if some one else hasn't buy them-


----------

